

Facebook Timeline with HTML and CSS - artminister
http://artminister.com/lab/facebook-timeline-html-css

======
artminister
Yes. Its not hard. But its not easy to decipher facebook html and use it in a
website.

I didnt use any extra markup or html5 tags. Its up to you to add article and
section tags for any content you deem appropriate.

------
ansman
I don't get it, what's so special about this?

Seeing as FB is built using HTML and CSS I don't see this as especially hard.

Also, the <article> and <section> tags would fit nicely in your markup.

